# Getting Boer goat ready for show



## Larson (Dec 18, 2016)

This is my first year raising and showing a boer goat and I have no idea how to get my goat ready for show and how to show him at the show, any info would be Greatly appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know but there should be some good tips in threads in this section and the show section.


----------



## Larson (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a couple power points I made on selection,showmanship and grooming if you'd like them.


----------



## Larson (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes that would be great I would really appreciate that


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if there is a way for me to post them, but I'll gladly email them to you if you message me your email. They aren't perfect by any means, just basic power points I've acquired over the years to get you started.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2017)

Can I get a copy of them also? This is our first year showing peewee and we have a lot to learn still!


----------

